# Prank Dialer



## Cyrus C. (Oct 19, 2009)

Has anyone used this? It's really fun & doesn't steal phone numbers. You can also record the calls to hear them get pranked.

http://www.prankdialer.com/


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 20, 2009)

I just did.
I RickRoll'd my friend.
I lol'd so hard.

--Ranzha V E


----------



## fundash (Oct 20, 2009)

I did this, but it sucked...my friend just hung up!


----------



## Dene (Oct 20, 2009)

fundash said:


> I did this, but it sucked...my friend just hung up!



If you called me, I'd hang up too...


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 20, 2009)

Dene!


----------



## fundash (Oct 20, 2009)

Dene said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > I did this, but it sucked...my friend just hung up!
> ...



and so would I...Most people here are actually smart. I called a not quite as smart person...


----------

